# As seen on TV



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok my pressure washer died a horrible death yesterday while I was cleaning my rain gutters out, so off to Target we went because the wife said " try this thing I saw on tv" I'm thinking, " hey somethings gotta be better than using the hose nozzle"
So anyway I bought the Water Jet power washer, the one you see on tv, I'm not sure how good it is at cleaning the side of a house, rv, or a driveway, but I'll say this, with the fan nozzle on it does a number on rain gutters Simply pull all the big stuff out lie normal then wash everything that fits down the downspout right down the drain


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Great, price is right!

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea $19.99 beats being on my knees all day witha hose any day. @0 years ago it would have been no problem LOL, but now days the old knees tend to hurt after a while.


----------



## logomojo (Jan 15, 2010)

I usually don't trust "As Seen on TV" products, but I'm curious to see if anyone else has positive comments on this product.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have another positive comment about it, I tried it on eth green stuff that grows on vinyl siding, its not as good as a 1300 psi pressure washer pumping detergent with the water, but it DOES remove some of it.


----------

